# Dr. Drew and Vinny from MTV's Jersey Shore discuss DP and anxiety



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

I stumbled upon this interview on YouTube between Dr. Drew and Vinny from The Jersey Shore. They talk alot about Vinny's struggle with anxiety and panic attacks and even breifly talk about being depersonalized (1:07-1:50) which I thought was interesting...






Overall it's a pretty good short interview about anxiety and panic attacks in general, thought I'd share!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Brave to put himself out there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey this is pretty cool, new found respect for the guy.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

He actually has a book out called "Control the Crazy" that he and a co-author wrote in 2013 (I'm assuming she wrote most of the book.) I was reading a couple of free pages on Amazon and it actually seems promising and it has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

"You feel like you're not there anymore."
"Well now you're panicking about the panic, which really spirals!"


----------



## Lexy13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the post. He was very honest. I feel my situation is more debilitating but his position as a celebrity makes him more of an influence to others, and maybe takes the shame out of it.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

The irony in this is when I was little I would have panic attacks n worry the same way about my mom n dad passing away or something bad happening to them.and they really did smh.


----------

